

Actual metrics from a Facebook RPG. Interesting read... - Tw1zzler888
https://files.getdropbox.com/u/1006370/Metrics.pdf
From Eric Ries: RT @amyjokim: STATS!!! excellent slides from @blader @deekay #sgs09
======
diN0bot
curious: why is this [scribd] when the link is (thankfully) to a raw pdf?

oh snap! the [scribd] is a separate link. neat. i wonder if a raw pdf was
submitted and [scribd] added, or if the reverse occurred or is possible.

~~~
icey
AFAIK, HN sees a PDF submission and automatically sets up the scribd link. It
used to be that all PDFs were automatically converted to scribd, but that
caused a bit of an outcry.

